# Denver Old Bikes Club Monthly Ride This Sunday 12/16



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 11, 2018)

Please join the Denver Old Bikes Club on our monthly show & ride!!













We meet at Fishback Park in Denver along the Platte River at 10am and ride at 11. Or 11:13....
Elitch Gardens and Pepsi Center are across the river. REI is just North. Aquarium to the South. Right off I-25 & Speer Blvd. to the South or 20th St. coming from the north.
Ok
Fishback Park
818 Water St, Denver, CO 80211
(720) 913-1311
https://maps.app.goo.gl/97CQp

We hop on the Cherry Creek bike path for a bit then cruise up 16th Street Mall while playing chicken with the buses. Always good people watching and you can high five Robot Man along the way!

We cut over to Civic Center Park which sits in between the State Capitol and the City and County of Denver buildings for a break and more BS, picture taking, etc.








Then back to Cherry Creek bike path to Washington Park to enjoy an afternoon of old bikes, food and fun! Then people kind of go their own way from there. Usually a small group on the way back to Fishback Park.

Can't make it this week? Mark your calendar for the 3rd Sunday every month! We ride rain or shine! We have maybe 2 rides a year the weather is bad. Maybe. Just sayin'...

Going to be in the Denver area on business, visiting family or whatever the 3rd Sunday of any month and need a bike? Hit up @saladshooter . I hear he has a loaner Spiegel Airman. Just kidding!) Let me know if you need a bike and want to join us. I'll send you a list of my riders to choose from!!

Eric


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 12, 2018)

Won't be able to make it to this months ride, definitely after the new year! Stay safe and warm!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 18, 2018)

A few pictures from the Bluz Cruz. Sorry for the Airflo heavy pics. It was her maiden voyage.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 18, 2018)

Good to see you and your wife Chad! Of course the new Shelby and Rollfast are very nice as well!

Couple of pizza at the park.


----------

